
The NSA's metastasised intelligence-industrial complex is ripe for abuse - Libertatea
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/jun/23/nsa-intelligence-industrial-complex-abuse
======
a3n
The authors are Valerie Plame Wilson and Joe Wilson of Plamegate fame.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valerie_plame](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valerie_plame)

Joe Plame failed to find weapons of mass destruction in Iraq and was generally
critical of the Bush administration. His wife Valerie was an undercover CIA
officer. She was outed by Dick Cheney's office via a leak, as retribution. The
leak ended her effectiveness as a CIA operative, and likely endangered or
killed people she'd had contact with.

For political revenge by the administration in power.

